# Raw is just not for Chloe...



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I was doing a mix of raw and ZP for Chloe. I ran out of ZP and because we just had a long weekend my new order is a couple of days late getting here so she has been on 100% raw for 2 days, just plain chicken. I thought she would be fine as she has still been having raw meat every day, just with ZP as a topper but I was wrong  She is back to farting so bad it makes my eyes water (she all but stopped this on ZP) and she has been having runny stools. I think she is just a really sensitive little one and since the ZP seems to suit her I will just keep her on that with a chicken wing once or twice a week for her dental health. Not sure what I'm going to do with Axle as the raw suits him (he eats cold raw liver and kidney and liver straight from the fridge and begs for more) but i don't really want to feed them different things.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You have to do what works for you! I wouldn't worry about feeding them different things. Just put them in their crates and feed them and let them out when they are done so they aren't trying to eat the others food.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't crate them, they're 'free range' Chihuahuas lol! Ax will try and eat Chloe's food but now she's a bit bigger she's pretty good at telling him where to go.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OzChi said:


> I don't crate them, they're 'free range' Chihuahuas lol! Ax will try and eat Chloe's food but now she's a bit bigger she's pretty good at telling him where to go.


Ah! OK. Well if one of them is trying to get the others food, feed them separately, different rooms or whatever. A dog should be able to eat in peace without worrying that another dog is going to bother them.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Sarah,

Shouldn't be too hard to keep him on raw with Chloe just on ZP, especially as he seems to love it so much. If one woofs their food down and goes for the other, have that one fed in a "go slow" bowl so that the other has time to finish. None of mine play nasty at meal times, even the Mastiffs respect each other's bowls after eating at different rates.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I swear Axle is a labrador trapped in a Chihuahua's body! He is such a piglet about his food. I just usually wait the 30 secs he takes to eat and then carry him around until Chloe finishes but that's not ideal so maybe I should look into one of those bowls.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, just like those ever annoying grandma's of ours used to say, "Chew your food child, chew your food" - basically if they're not, they're not breaking it up enough for everything to be absorbed to the fullest capacity it can be, or at the vest least, gastric system has to work twice as hard on bigger chunks, lumps etc.

There's 2 types of those bowls, ones with 4 little upright type moulded posts in them, or the one with a small'ish' ring around the outside. If I had my time over again, I'd get the one with the moulded uprights, the Mastiffs figured how to scoff & inhale their way around the ring, whereas I've seen dogs eating from the other type and they really do go slow.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

OzChi said:


> I was doing a mix of raw and ZP for Chloe. I ran out of ZP and because we just had a long weekend my new order is a couple of days late getting here so she has been on 100% raw for 2 days, just plain chicken. I thought she would be fine as she has still been having raw meat every day, just with ZP as a topper but I was wrong  She is back to farting so bad it makes my eyes water (she all but stopped this on ZP) and she has been having runny stools. I think she is just a really sensitive little one and since the ZP seems to suit her I will just keep her on that with a chicken wing once or twice a week for her dental health. Not sure what I'm going to do with Axle as the raw suits him (he eats cold raw liver and kidney and liver straight from the fridge and begs for more) but i don't really want to feed them different things.


Maybe she just needs a tad more bone with the muscle meat. In all my years feeding raw I have never had good luck with an all meat day. Used to be ( before my grinding days with these little ones) mine got their chicken necks or backs or whatever bones in the a.m and their meat & veggies & supplements @ dinner. Now I give a spoon of necks & their meat at each feeding with the supps mixed in willy nilly. No farts, loose stool (& if their is more bone is indicated), & great teeth! I do however think they need to chew recreational almost daily for dental reasons as well as stimulation ( I don't think 1-2x a week will be enough for really good dental). 
Best of feedings whatever route you choose


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Ozchi,

Just an alternative thought, maybe Chloe has a slight chicken intolerance? It can be quite common in dogs. Have you tried her on other raw meats as yet? I know you've been giving her chicken wings regularly, but it may only really show up when she is having more "meat"?

Also wanted to let you know I recently saw the go slow bowls in the Rejet Shop of all places, which would be a cheaper alternative than most pet stores.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

im not sure to try tillie on raw or not as im a veggie i was only going to do chicken ect. so not sure if i should or not?? :S


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> im not sure to try tillie on raw or not as im a veggie i was only going to do chicken ect. so not sure if i should or not?? :S


You can't feed raw with just one protein source long term. They need to start on Chicken but eventually they need to be on mostly red meat and also livers and kidneys. If you're squeamish about getting your hands covered in raw meat juices I would stick with something pre-prepared.



> Just an alternative thought, maybe Chloe has a slight chicken intolerance? It can be quite common in dogs. Have you tried her on other raw meats as yet? I know you've been giving her chicken wings regularly, but it may only really show up when she is having more "meat"?


She's fine with chicken meat, it's red meat that she throws up. I think it was going from ZP wich keeps her poops really firm to a few days of just chicken thigh meat that gave her the runs. She had a bone the other night and she firmed up again. I'm ringing up about my ZP order because it's taken like a week  I just can't wait to get her back on it as it seems to be the only thing that she's 100% happy on.



> Also wanted to let you know I recently saw the go slow bowls in the Rejet Shop of all places, which would be a cheaper alternative than most pet stores


Thanks for the tip! I really need to get them to both slow down because they are gulpers and are usually finished their meals in about 30 sec.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Part of an email rec'd from Australia's ZP Distributor (BowHouse) this morning, THIS is exactly what I was talking about when darn companies become unreliable, our Govt. stops certain foods that have been coming in for decades simply because they forgot to complete annual p/work (can't remember which brand that was but it was out for weeks & weeks) etc etc.

_"...... We only receive samples of one meat which is the Venison with fish......I usually like to start with Lamb, as it is milder...then Venison and finally the Venison with fish.....

*and now for the bad news......ZiwiPeak has been delayed into Australia for another 2 or 3 weeks....*after that, send me a reminder, and I will arrange some samples...."_


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> ZiwiPeak has been delayed into Australia for another 2 or 3 weeks


I just found this out last night when I enquired why my order has taken a week when I got it overnight last time. The VIC stockist only has 1 5kg bag of venison and fish left so i'm getting that delivered today as i'm desperate - hope it's not an expensive mistake! I know Axle will eat it coz he eats literally anything, he tries to eat manky dead birds and possum poop he finds in the park, but my little fussy princess will be a different story.

Also i'm not sure what to do with it all. It says its to be use within 8 weeks of opening and there's no way my two who weigh under 4kg combined will eat 5kg of ZP in 8 weeks. I might have to freeze half, hubby will be thrilled as the freezer is already chockers full of their little parcels of raw.


----------

